# IE Surf now Legends IE??



## Deadpoolscores! (Aug 29, 2018)

So when did this happen because I sure didn't see this coming. Is Legends taking over the Inland Empire and Surf is taking over OC. What's next? CDA Slammers taking over more of the LA County areas? So is Legends IE going to produce their own merchandise like they did when they were IE Surf. It was nice to see a big selection for the players and parents when it came to spirit gear.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 29, 2018)

Franchising of Youth Soccer... 

Are youth clubs in the us really just a place/way to "rent" a "name" of the season


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 29, 2018)

Will they move to SCDSL next year, or stay CSL?   Hmm.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 29, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Franchising of Youth Soccer...
> 
> Are youth clubs in the us really just a place/way to "rent" a "name" of the season


Wonder what IE Surf get out of it? maybe nothing and it's just a reaction to Surf dropping them?


----------



## younothat (Aug 29, 2018)

Youth soccer clubs are getting "walmarted"



jpeter said:


> Franchising of Youth Soccer...
> 
> Are youth clubs in the us really just a place/way to "rent" a "name" of the season


Well almost all us youth soccer clubs aren't really clubs in a traditional sense like the rest of the word; DBA's as non-profits, affiliate of xyz

US youth club management may hire coaches,  help get field space, set curriculum, and mange payments for uniforms, to leagues, tournaments, etc  but some do let team managers /  parents take over just about everything in exchange for a "club" fee.  The no middle people approach tends to happen at the smaller entities where the DOC or others are not paid a salary or just a small amount to mange something since the team manager or parents are doing the work anyway.

I dunno IE Surf  had the oxy type name anyway, maybe its just me but when I think Surf  I don't think about anything inland.   Legends well that's another story...


----------



## Night Owl (Aug 29, 2018)

I like younothat’s comment.....

New
Youth soccer clubs are getting "walmarted"

Come and get your franchise...... 

Legends = Walmart (Pac-Man)
Slammers = Target’s
Surf = Mcdonald's
Strikers  = Jack in the Box
Pateadores = Dominos 
Why can’t clubs be like In-N-Out burger, independent and successful with out selling them selfs.

In the near future all tournaments and leagues will be held within them selfs and all separated a coaches name. Oppss....my bad, it already started.

Little fish in big pond!


----------



## lancer (Aug 30, 2018)

boutique clubs cannot compete because they cannot offer the dream...pathways to DA, encl, college, etc.  They were loosing too many players, or at least their parents $$.  When they grab onto a national brand, the bleeding stops and they can field more teams.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Aug 30, 2018)

I am confused I thought they are part of Arsenal. Am I missing something?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> I am confused I thought they are part of Arsenal. Am I missing something?


Just a few teams from IE Surf moved to Arsenal to play ECNL.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Aug 30, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just a few teams from IE Surf moved to Arsenal to play ECNL.


Historically
Multiple teams and coaches left Arsenal with Cle that move led to combining force with another club to establish IE Surf. Now some teams left Arsenal to be in ECNL, but at the same time now that IE Surf is Legends IE. Both boys and girls now have opportunities to be in DA. Boys will also have opportunities for ECNL with Legends.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 30, 2018)

How does this offer IE girls DA or boys ECNL? A I see it, Legends IE is just another affiliate, pay to wear the shirts but get no benefits as to pathways just like when they were IE Surf. Do you mean because IE and Legends are close geographically the top players can leave their teams at IE and join main Legends in Norco? Or is this different somehow?


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Made a call. Intel I do have is that Surf took the decision to drop IE based on performance so Legends moved in, and also that this may be the beginning of a move towards a different model. If you've heard different, let me know.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2018)

Is Surf starting to get picky with their affiliate programs now?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is Surf starting to get picky with their affiliate programs now?


I always assumed that Surf required their affiliates to pass the "Doo-Dah" test, as in "Doo Dah check clear yet?"


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I always assumed that Surf required their affiliates to pass the "Doo-Dah" test, as in "Doo Dah check clear yet?"


E, that was not really funny.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> E, that was not really funny.


Perhaps you can correct me by posting the real reason Surf runs their "affiliate" program.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps you can correct me by posting the real reason Surf runs their "affiliate" program.


We know the answer?. But I was referring to your attempt at humor.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We know the answer. But I was referring to your attempt at humor.


It's derived from a joke I heard 40+ years ago, although I cleaned it up some.


----------



## outside! (Aug 30, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We know the answer. But I was referring to your attempt at humor.


We do? Maybe you do, but I do not. Care to enlighten us (assuming I am not the only one who does not know)?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> It's derived from a joke I heard 40+ years ago, although I cleaned it up some.


OK.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2018)

outside! said:


> We do? Maybe you do, but I do not. Care to enlighten us (assuming I am not the only one who does not know)?


It was meant to be a rhetorical question/statement.


----------



## DefndrDad (Aug 30, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Wonder what IE Surf get out of it? maybe nothing and it's just a reaction to Surf dropping them?


Did Surf drop them, or was it the other way around?


----------



## DefndrDad (Aug 30, 2018)

younothat said:


> Youth soccer clubs are getting "walmarted"
> 
> I think the "walmarted" observation is pretty spot on.  A smaller club is like the mom and pop store.  They may have great products and great service, but its hard to compete with the huge distribution and advertisement network of the "Walmart".  So Walmart says, you can use our name, and resources, you just have to pay for the uniforms.  If the mom and pop is a self sufficient entity with its own board, fields, and infrastructure, the "Walmart" has a new source of income for basically doing nothing.  The mom and pop are smart enough to know they are just paying for a name, but if this is what sells their product, (in this case, kids getting more exposure and college interest), then maybe its a good business decision.  But, if at some point Walmart gets greedy and the cost of using their infrastructure outweighs the benefits, change could be in the works.  Because here comes Target, or Costco, and they offer the same benefits with less cost and less attitude, why wouldn't mom and pop at least consider their options?  And of course when mom and pop decide to go with another brand, "Walmart" is going to say, "mom and pop" weren't doing well so we were going to drop them anyway.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2018)

Or when Wal-Mart has influence over the suppliers (Ie -league) and joining them means it’s not quite as challenging to get your teams to play where you’d like them (meaning-  location, flight or even league)


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 30, 2018)

DefndrDad said:


> Did Surf drop them, or was it the other way around?


Surf did.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 30, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Or when Wal-Mart has influence over the suppliers (Ie -league) and joining them means it’s not quite as challenging to get your teams to play where you’d like them (meaning-  location, flight or even league)


Not much influence when only affiliation is the color of the shirt, different to say OC Surf who have GDA. Them and obviously SD Surf are the only two where there's influence/connections.


----------



## DefndrDad (Aug 30, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Surf did.


Not what I heard.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 30, 2018)

DefndrDad said:


> Not what I heard.


If you knew why did you ask me? I was told today by a friend at SD Surf who'd have zero reason to lie but perhaps they're wrong. Who's your source? Legends and IE would certainly want to spin it.


----------



## DefndrDad (Aug 30, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> If you knew why did you ask me? I was told today by a friend at SD Surf who'd have zero reason to lie but perhaps they're wrong. Who's your source? Legends and IE would certainly want to spin it.


I didn’t say I knew, I said that wasn’t what I heard. I didn’t voice what I heard/my opinion prior to you answering because I wanted to hear what you had to say. I was told by a friend close to a board member (yes I know, 3rd hand but also no reason to lie) ie’s contract was up and surf sent a new one. IE was not happy with it and chose to entertain other clubs who were on the doorstep. Legends had the most upside so that’s where they went. I don’t know why legends or IE would care about spinning it, they both seem excited about what happened and the future.


----------



## El Clasico (Aug 31, 2018)

We'll have to wait for TECH to spill the beans. He is usually spot on.


----------



## Spartan (Aug 31, 2018)

If Surf is being picky with their affiliates, why is Surf still connected to SGV Surf? Maybe it was a mutual decision, IMO being affiliated with Legends is a win-win.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Spartan said:


> If Surf is being picky with their affiliates, why is Surf still connected to SGV Surf?


Watch this space......


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 31, 2018)

DefndrDad said:


> I didn’t say I knew, I said that wasn’t what I heard. I didn’t voice what I heard/my opinion prior to you answering because I wanted to hear what you had to say. I was told by a friend close to a board member (yes I know, 3rd hand but also no reason to lie) ie’s contract was up and surf sent a new one. IE was not happy with it and chose to entertain other clubs who were on the doorstep. Legends had the most upside so that’s where they went. I don’t know why legends or IE would care about spinning it, they both seem excited about what happened and the future.


Interesting way to do it, but ok. Your source may well be correct, but what is pretty clear is Surf saw their move to the IE was not working out on exactly as they'd hoped on the field re maximizing the brand (success = more $). Obviously that can be said even more strongly for SGV.

Genuinely curious what is the upside of Legends? I ask this sincerely as I'm not seeing what any clubs get out of affiliation (be it Surf, Legends, Slammers) when they remain closed out of ECNL and GDA. Seems they are paying for nothing.


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 31, 2018)

Off topic:
I am getting Amazon ads for "Now That's What I Call Legends" by "Various Artists" next to 2 adds for cheapo cleats.

Seemed apropos to me...


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 31, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Off topic:
> I am getting Amazon ads for "Now That's What I Call Legends" by "Various Artists" next to 2 adds for cheapo cleats.
> 
> Seemed apropos to me...


Ditto


----------



## jpeter (Aug 31, 2018)

Curious did parent(s) or the membership get a vote/ say at the board meeting or when this came up?  Or was it mandated behind closed doors?

Teams switch clubs every year it seems, mostly following coaches or to get away from one but clubs switching or dropping afflications don't seem as common until recently.  

As these afflications just short term deals like 1-2 years ? as some have indicated. Curious to see the details, the press releases don't seem to cover this and the parent customers are kind of out in the dark unless they ask?  Besides the obvious $ consideration of these deals what are the other cirteria to know if there succeeding or not according to the terms?


----------



## DefndrDad (Aug 31, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Interesting way to do it, but ok. Your source may well be correct, but what is pretty clear is Surf saw their move to the IE was not working out on exactly as they'd hoped on the field re maximizing the brand (success = more $). Obviously that can be said even more strongly for SGV.
> 
> Genuinely curious what is the upside of Legends? I ask this sincerely as I'm not seeing what any clubs get out of affiliation (be it Surf, Legends, Slammers) when they remain closed out of ECNL and GDA. Seems they are paying for nothing.


 Sorry if it seemed like I was holding out on you there, I wanted to get your honest opinion without throwing mine out there and seeming adversarial. But you bring up a good point, I don’t know what Surf considers a successful affiliate for them to continue taking that affiliates money.  Your second question is on point as well. I know several of IE’s more highly ranked teams had petitions in to play ECNL. When San Diego dropped ECNL, those petitions were immediately denied for IE.   I think the hope with legends is those teams from i.e. that have shown they can compete with ECNL team’s will find a way in.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 31, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Genuinely curious what is the upside of Legends? I ask this sincerely as I'm not seeing what any clubs get out of affiliation (be it Surf, Legends, Slammers) when they remain closed out of ECNL and GDA. Seems they are paying for nothing.


I don’t have skin in this game, but I would assume the advantage of Legends would be the affiliation with GDA and Boy’s ECNL that is far more geographically desirable than their previous affiliation.


----------



## forsomuch (Aug 31, 2018)

Giant news coming of the mega merger announcing the SlammaStrikaSurfaPataGalaxy! Just working out details of how to put that on a shirt.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 31, 2018)

forsomuch said:


> Giant news coming of the mega merger announcing the SlammaStrikaSurfaPataGalaxy! Just working out details of how to put that on a shirt.


Never happen.  Too much ego and ill will amongst those at the top of each club for them to ever consider it.  (I know you weren’t being serious)


----------



## forsomuch (Aug 31, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Never happen.  Too much ego and ill will amongst those at the top of each club for them to ever consider it.  (I know you weren’t being serious)


The heads of the 5 families will establish a ruling commission and are coming together to guarantee each get $500K a year.

Live look in of the meeting:


----------



## LuckyDad (Aug 31, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Will they move to SCDSL next year, or stay CSL?   Hmm.


They will stay with CSL


----------



## LuckyDad (Aug 31, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Wonder what IE Surf get out of it? maybe nothing and it's just a reaction to Surf dropping them?


Don't know what you "heard", but Surf didn't drop IE Surf. Their contract was up and they (IE Surf) decided to go in a different direction.  It was IE Surf's choice...


----------



## LuckyDad (Aug 31, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is Surf starting to get picky with their affiliate programs now?


Quite the opposite...they seem to be taking just about anyone who wants in now.  Take a look at the last Surf Cup.  Was it really "the best of the best" teams competing? Or was it anyone and everyone who could afford it?  Too much about money.


----------



## LuckyDad (Aug 31, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t have skin in this game, but I would assume the advantage of Legends would be the affiliation with GDA and Boy’s ECNL that is far more geographically desirable than their previous affiliation.


Now THERE is a smart, thoughtful answer!


----------



## LuckyDad (Aug 31, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just a few teams from IE Surf moved to Arsenal to play ECNL.


2 to be exact


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2018)

LuckyDad said:


> 2 to be exact


06 and 05


----------



## MR.D (Aug 31, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> 06 and 05


I thought 05 went to Strikers?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2018)

MR.D said:


> I thought 05 went to Strikers?


Your right.  Bowling left too.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 31, 2018)

LuckyDad said:


> Don't know what you "heard", but Surf didn't drop IE Surf. Their contract was up and they (IE Surf) decided to go in a different direction.  It was IE Surf's choice...


You are horribly misinformed and rude to boot. Your responses in this thread speak volumes. Clearly very insecure about this whole thing.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 31, 2018)

DefndrDad said:


> Sorry if it seemed like I was holding out on you there, I wanted to get your honest opinion without throwing mine out there and seeming adversarial. But you bring up a good point, I don’t know what Surf considers a successful affiliate for them to continue taking that affiliates money.  Your second question is on point as well. I know several of IE’s more highly ranked teams had petitions in to play ECNL. When San Diego dropped ECNL, those petitions were immediately denied for IE.   I think the hope with legends is those teams from i.e. that have shown they can compete with ECNL team’s will find a way in.


Zero need to apologize. If everyone on this forum, and the internet at large, was as intelligent and well mannered as you I'd spend a lot more of my time on here. I wish the best for IE with this new move and for the kids that play there, hopefully it all works out well.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 31, 2018)

younothat said:


> I dunno IE Surf  had the oxy type name anyway, maybe its just me but when I think Surf  I don't think about anything inland.   Legends well that's another story...


You mean you don't start thinking about lying on the sand with a fruity umbrella drink while the little ones are playing soccer for $4k a year to wear a particular jersey?!?! 
SGV Surf parents maybe feel closer to the beach. Even though it's still a 40min drive for them.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 31, 2018)

But then again..I never thought I'd see WCFC cave to Surf. One parent I know from WC said his son had a hard time just putting his jersey on due to such a bitter rivalry with Surf.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2018)

younothat said:


> I dunno IE Surf  had the oxy type name anyway, maybe its just me but when I think Surf  I don't think about anything inland.   Legends well that's another story...


I recall my oldest daughter playing against Las Vegas Surf and thinking the same thing...


----------



## jpeter (Aug 31, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I recall my oldest daughter playing against Las Vegas Surf and thinking the same thing...


Surf sports park, iE the old polo grounds talk about your creative use of a name....Beach's not to far from the soccer, moondog yeah that's the spot I recall

Were I'm from when somebody say surf ? We say where & how big?

The logo is nice but kind of reminds of something or anything at the surf shop
https://jackssurfboards.com before you had to actually visit the shop to get anything.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 31, 2018)

pewpew said:


> But then again..I never thought I'd see WCFC cave to Surf. One parent I know from WC said his son had a hard time just putting his jersey on due to such a bitter rivalry with Surf.


Actually can someone educate me on why WCFC turned themselves into OC Surf?  (I'm not trying to be rhetorical or sarcastic)  They already had ECNL/DA, some good coaches, and didn't need the fields in San Diego.  It's not obvious to me why they chose to become an affiliate.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Actually can someone educate me on why WCFC turned themselves into OC Surf?  (I'm not trying to be rhetorical or sarcastic)  They already had ECNL/DA, some good coaches, and didn't need the fields in San Diego.  It's not obvious to me why they chose to become an affiliate.


I totally agree.


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 31, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> We'll have to wait for TECH to spill the beans. He is usually spot on.


So much to cover on this one.

My insight... as the team manager for IE Surf G06 Premier DO, now Arsenal FC 06 ECNL, I was exposed to the negotiations to prepare for our teams transition to a new home. I was formerly the team manager for the IE Surf G04 Premier RB team that imploded when DA came into effect last year as a result of IE Surf not having a platform to promote the players / team that were trying to compete at the highest level. Players from that team left to various DA clubs throughout SoCal and what was once a non issue when IE Surf started out as Platinum FC, had begun to be a problem in the last few seasons.

As everyone is aware of, Cle Kooiman and others evolved Platinum FC into IE Surf after a successful run at Arsenal. The why's and how's he left Arsenal is a story for another day and there are a few people that can tell it better than I can. Platinum was a viable alternative to the Big 2 in the IE, Arsenal and Legends, and Platinum soon had a good amount of teams on both the girls and boys side. In terms of hierarchy, Platinum wasn't a direct competitor in most arenas with the Big 2 but rather became successful in finding their niche as a medium sized club with average teams. In recent years they became "successful" enough to partner with San Diego Surf as an affiliate and that solidified the club within their established niche.

The need to explore options to associate with a new partnership stems from the clubs natural growth as they've been able to establish a baseline and inch their way to bigger and better things. How that's quantified, i.e. baby steps vs leaps and bounds, can be argued but IE Surf was definitively growing and getting more competitive, in particular on the younger side in recent years with a shift in coaching designations.

On the girls side IE Surf had multiple teams qualifying for CRL for the the first time ever, and competing in National Cup, Surf Cup, etc. Not big accomplishments for some but clearly progress for IE Surf in building something stable and consistent. But as it is with success, can the club keep up to support that success? As I mentioned before, the 04 girls team imploded and it was a shame because it became a conversation of what could have been and we now see that with their current 03 team, that they are bucking the trend of DA and ECNL, are an exception to the rule many don't want to see disproved.

So...IE Surf...what was their next move? I know for a fact that they applied for ECNL the past 2 years and were disheartened / left out when San Diego Surf went "All-In" with DA, forced or by choice...yet another story. As stated by others on this thread, the affiliation with a club can often amount to just a uniform change and nothing more. Geographical distance didn't really allow any sort of talks / possibilities for ECNL to be a door an IE Surf player could walk through.

Let me state this, IE Surf was proactive in looking for a new association, period. He broke up with her, she broke up with him, IE Surf was keeping their options open, that's for sure and I don't blame them. The past few months talks began in earnest with Arsenal after Randy Brown exited and Rich Boon came in as the new ECNL director. The stalemate between players loyal to RB and their uncertainty of whether or not to go back to Arsenal was an unfortunate saga and will take some time for the dust to settle, but Arsenal correctly looked to steer the ship on course and make a splash by extending out an olive branch to Cle and IE Surf who now could say they had a viable talent pool as a bargaining chip, circumstances being what they were at Arsenal.

Now I know the exact details on the negotiation between the clubs and let's say there was a fair offer on the table that was beneficial for all involved. Players, coaches, integration with platform, while still maintaining an independence to function as an affiliate and keep IE's people employed. Unfortunately the deal wasn't "good enough", a counter was made and it fell through immediately there after. Not my place to put blame on either side, if it doesn't work for one it's not gonna work out and best to walk away.

Simultaneous conversations were had with IE 05 and 06 teams and the 06 girls team moved in it's entirety over to become the Arsenal 06 ECNL team. The 05s took another offer from Strikers and became the Strikers 05 ECNL team. In addition Arsenal got a lot of players back from Randy Brown across all age groups, and those teams are now working on getting back to soccer and moving on with the original goals.

IE Surf kept at it and continued to look for something that made sense based on what I outlined above. Talks had already happened with both LA Premier and Legends FC, and the talks heated up with Legends FC, and here we are with Legends IE. Legends IE will operate independently and their folks will stay on board, essentially just a uniform change as all their teams will still be based out of the soccer complex off the 215 freeway.

Now the promise of a path to DA / DPL / ECNL for their players isn't guaranteed, but I will say this.....with the proximity and good working relationship Legends Riverside has had with Legends North, there is a precedence that those doors can be open due to geographical proximity.

To answer @espola , Legends IE will continue to produce their own swag as one of their employees owns his separate private business and coordinates those efforts for the club.

To answer @socalkdg , Legends IE has a good working relationship with CSL and I see them wanting to maintain that, but in recent years Legends IE was very open to talks of having their "Premier" teams play in SCDSL and be a presence in both leagues.


The transitions for all involved and caught up in this has been hectic and stressful but in the end I think the more things change, the more they remain the same. Parents need to continue to be proactive and be advocates / financiers / chauffeurs for their kids in this journey and the kids have to want it to take it to the next level. I truly hope for the best for our friends at Legends IE and we'll see where this journey takes my DD at Arsenal.

1 DD in ECNL and 1 DD in DA, maybe I can argue with myself which platform is better and pit them against each other at home...

Best of luck everyone, have a safe and enjoyable weekend!


----------



## equipo (Aug 31, 2018)

Arsenal = 


Night Owl said:


> I like younothat’s comment.....
> 
> New
> Youth soccer clubs are getting "walmarted"
> ...


Arsenal = Kmart?

Not hating it's just that it wasn't that long ago that it seemed like the talk in the IE was Arsenal or Legends. Other than Brown leaving haven't heard much about Arsenal. Got to wonder if they'll get back into the mix of things or are they the next club to go black and yellow!


----------



## LuckyDad (Aug 31, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> You are horribly misinformed and rude to boot. Your responses in this thread speak volumes. Clearly very insecure about this whole thing.


if you only knew...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> So much to cover on this one.
> 
> My insight... as the team manager for IE Surf G06 Premier DO, now Arsenal FC 06 ECNL, I was exposed to the negotiations to prepare for our teams transition to a new home. I was formerly the team manager for the IE Surf G04 Premier RB team that imploded when DA came into effect last year as a result of IE Surf not having a platform to promote the players / team that were trying to compete at the highest level. Players from that team left to various DA clubs throughout SoCal and what was once a non issue when IE Surf started out as Platinum FC, had begun to be a problem in the last few seasons.
> 
> ...


T, good post. Glad you shared.


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 31, 2018)

equipo said:


> Arsenal = Kmart?
> 
> Not hating it's just that it wasn't that long ago that it seemed like the talk in the IE was Arsenal or Legends. Other than Brown leaving haven't heard much about Arsenal. Got to wonder if they'll get back into the mix of things or are they the next club to go black and yellow!


Very valid point, Arsenal has some work to do, going to be a critical next couple / few years as Legends has enveloped the entire Inland Empire region at this point.


----------



## LuckyDad (Aug 31, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> You are horribly misinformed and rude to boot. Your responses in this thread speak volumes. Clearly very insecure about this whole thing.


You are right about one thing though, my responses in this thread speak volumes...they’re spot on. I am absolutely 100% positive my source for this info is better than your “buddy at SD Surf who has no reason to lie.”


----------



## Toch (Sep 10, 2018)

What ever happened to Corona Eagles/Corinthians?


----------



## pewpew (Sep 10, 2018)

Saw a girls team yesterday wearing full IE Surf kits and using a big blue Surf EZ-up on their sideline. New gear must not be ready.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2018)

Toch said:


> What ever happened to Corona Eagles/Corinthians?


Folded and/or bought up by Legends.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 11, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Folded and/or bought up by Legends.


They folded.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 11, 2018)

Toch said:


> What ever happened to Corona Eagles/Corinthians?


There is a Corinthians G03 team out there. Is that the same club?


----------



## outside! (Sep 11, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> There is a Corinthians G03 team out there. Is that the same club?


I have no idea, but I did see a very clean Chrysler Cordoba the other day and the "Rare Corinthian Leather" interior still looked good.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 11, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> There is a Corinthians G03 team out there. Is that the same club?


I now see on Youth Soccer Rankings and Got Soccer that the G03 Corinthians team is going by Legends, too:

https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=2300768

http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?teamid=889805&History=yes


----------



## jpeter (Sep 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> I have no idea, but I did see a very clean Chrysler Cordoba the other day and the "Rare Corinthian Leather" interior still looked good.


----------



## outside! (Sep 11, 2018)

Maybe I should rephrase to say that the leather looked to be in good shape.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> I have no idea, but I did see a very clean Chrysler Cordoba the other day and the "Rare Corinthian Leather" interior still looked good.


Brilliant!


----------



## outside! (Sep 11, 2018)

SMALL?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> SMALL?


The 1975 or 1980 model?


----------



## outside! (Sep 11, 2018)

Even the 1975 is probably smaller than the 300G we had when I was a kid. Ours was blue and we called it Moby Grape.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> SMALL?


For an ocean liner, yeah.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> Even the 1975 is probably smaller than the 300G we had when I was a kid. Ours was blue and we called it Moby Grape.


He had a 75 Ford Granada in P0wder Blue with blue vinyl.
https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2597/3764317456_c6be1dc3ac_b.jpg


----------



## outside! (Sep 11, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> He had a 75 Ford Granada in P0wder Blue with blue vinyl.
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2597/3764317456_c6be1dc3ac_b.jpg


I drove one of those once. It had the vaguest feeling steering of any car I have ever driven.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> I drove one of those once. It had the vaguest feeling steering of any car I have ever driven.


It was a terrible drive. My dad insisted on keeping it after he retired it. So I was unfortunate to drive the POS from time to time. It handled like a ship without a rudder.


----------

